# Sonntag 17.8. Bad Kreuznach



## galli (7. August 2003)

Gruezi z'samme!

Am Sonntag 17.8. ist es mal wieder so weit: die Kreuznacher Singletrails rufen!

Geplant ist zunächst mal die alt bewährte Silbersee-Tour.
Mit  50km und 1200hm ist die Runde zwar ehrgeizig, beinhaltet aber dafür alle wichtigen 
Higlights, wie die Trails "barney geröllheimer", "ho chi minh", "silbersee serpentinen trail" und die Abfahrt vom Rothenfels.

Tempo: moderat, d.h. gemütlich bergauf. Die eine oder andere Pause wird auch eingelegt.
Schwierigkeit: mittel bis schwer
Helmpflicht versteht sich von selbst!

Je nach Teilnehmerkreis, Wetter, und  Tagesform der Teilnehmer incl. Guide (meiner einer) wird die Tour bei Bedarf entspreched verkürzt, damit es auch jeder wieder nach Hause schafft.


Treffpunkt ist wie üblich 11:00 am Parkplatz Kuhberg in Bad Kreuznach.


Für alle die noch nicht da waren, hier die Anfahrtbeschreibung:

A61 bis Abf. Bad Kreuznach  dann 1. Ampel links  geradeaus bis zum Kreisel - 2. Abfahrt im Kreisel Richtung Bosenheim  Hackenheim rechts einbiegen und geradeaus bis zu hauptstrasse  Hauptstraße rechts bergauf  auf Kuppe links Richtung Tierheim  nach ca. 1,5 Km rechts R. Tierheim  im Buswendekreis links auf Parkplatz am Trimmpfad


seeya all
galli


----------



## Ripman (7. August 2003)

Hi Galli,

ist zwar eigentlich noch zu früh für ne genaue Vorhersage, aber ich denke, dass ich da mitkomme. Was verstehst Du denn unter mittel bis schwer, was die Schwierigkeiten anbelangt.  Im Gegensatz zu mir bist Du ja wirklich einer der fahrtechnisch was draufhat. Barney und Serpentinentrail sagen mir jetzt spontan mal nichts. Wobei bei Geröllheimer könnte ich mir den Trail zur Altenbaumburg vorstellen. Den habe ich bisher noch nicht komplett fahren können. Der Weg macht aber einen Heidenspaß.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galli (7. August 2003)

Hi Jürgen!

Richtig getippt, der Geröllheimer ist der Trail zur Altenbaumburg.

Schwierigkeit: da habe ich lange überlegt, was ich schreibe. Die Trails sind teilweise schon technisch anspruchsvoll, wie z.b. der oben genannte Trail. 
Damit man keinen Frust schiebt, sollte man einigermaßen sicher auf seinem Bike sein und auch Spaß an technisch kniffeligen Abschnitten haben.

Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit einige Trails zu umfahren, das bedingt aber, daß ein zweiter Guide mitfährt, der sich dementsprechend auskennt.

Wir haben ja früher, wenn genug Leute dabei waren, auch meistens eine zweite Gruppe gemacht, die dann eine softere Variante gefahren ist. Wenn genug Leute dabei sind und ein zweiter Guide, ist das kein Problem.

Heißt aber nicht, daß nur "Cracks" mitfahren sollen. Soweit ich kann, gebe ich auch gerne Tipps, wie man die schwierigen Stellen am besten fährt, etc. Aber man sollte eben wissen, daß man sich auf teilweise schwierigen Trails bewegt. 
Natürlich lassen wir auch niemanden auf der Strecke zurück! 

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht allzu abchreckend, immerhin geht darum Spaß auf dem Bike zu haben 

seeya
galli


----------



## Ripman (8. August 2003)

Hi Galli,

war mehr so informativ gemeint. Auch wenn ich keine Protektoren besitze, fahre ich herzlich gerne technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, nur vielleicht manchmal nicht ganz so schnell.  Und auf dem Ho-Chi-Minh kann ich mir vielleicht bei Euch noch was abschauen. Spätestens wenns dann wieder bergauf geht, bin ich  eh vorne mit dabei  

CU

Jürgen


----------



## michi220573 (8. August 2003)

... Michi ist mit von der Partie. Dann setzen wir den Spaß, den wir übermorgen auf der Nordschleife haben werden, quasi auf Deiner Südwestkurve fort. Ganz viel freu ...


----------



## matthias2003 (9. August 2003)

Hi galli,

ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, bin allerdings ein Greenhorn, was die von Dir angesprochenen Tour angeht. Ich denke den "gemütlich Bergauf" -Part schaffe ich, bei den Trails weiss ich nicht so wie ich da mitkomme (ho chi minh kenne ich nur aus Vietnam)

Genug zu trinken werde ich dabei haben, brauche ich sonst noch was auf der Tour? (-> typische Greenhornfrage)

Matthias


----------



## galli (9. August 2003)

Also der Helm ist Pflicht! Fahrer ohne Helm können wir leider nicht mitnehmen.

Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug sollte auch dabei sein, Kreuznach is immer den eienn oder anderen Platten gut 

seeya
galli


----------



## MR FREERIDE (10. August 2003)

schade an dem wochenende ist tabarz muss unbedingt ma ne tour mit dir fahren


----------



## galli (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MR FREERIDE _
> *schade an dem wochenende ist tabarz muss unbedingt ma ne tour mit dir fahren *



Yep! Lohnt sich immer  

Naja, Tabarz, dürfte ja auch ne gute Alternative sein 

seeya
galli


----------



## Andreas 2905 (10. August 2003)

Servus Galli,
hab grad erfahren das einer meiner besten Freunde am Samstag seinen 30ten Geburtstag feiert. Da werd ich am Sonntag wegen noch nicht mal laufen können.  
Müssen wir uns ein andermal was ausmachen hoffentlich ist da ebbes kühler 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Frank (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MR FREERIDE _
> *schade an dem wochenende ist tabarz muss unbedingt ma ne tour mit dir fahren *



Tabarz ist gecancelt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MR FREERIDE (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank _
> *
> 
> Tabarz ist gecancelt ! *



stimmt! Aber warum?

Deswegen folgende Fragen:
ist die Tour auch mit nem 40er kettenblatt fahrbar? Weil mein Vader is mit seiner XC mühle in Urlaub

Kann mich jemand in Münster-Sarmsheim Abholen?

Greetz, Martin


----------



## galli (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MR FREERIDE _
> *
> 
> stimmt! Aber warum?
> ...



Nach jetztigem Stand hätt eich noch Platz im Auto, könnte dich also abholen.

40er Blatt?! Uhoh! Naja, also die Anstiege dürften damit ziemlich qualvoll werden, da es teilweise ordenlich und auch länger bergauf geht (irgendwie muss man ja zu den guten Trails kommen  ). Mit nem 32er haste vielleicht eher ne Chance, aber ich würde es nicht packen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie fit du bist, aber ich würde auf jeden fall abraten. Wieso fährst du nicht 2 Blätter und 2fach Führung, dann biste viel Flexibler 

seeya
galli


----------



## michi220573 (11. August 2003)

... oder Rohloff? Okay okay, ich ziehe meine Frage zurück.

Michi, der sich gerade ganz klein macht ...


----------



## galli (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *... oder Rohloff? Okay okay, ich ziehe meine Frage zurück.
> 
> Michi, der sich gerade ganz klein macht ... *



Okay, 1:0 für dich


----------



## MR FREERIDE (11. August 2003)

Hi

ok, da ich die woche viel zeit hab und es in der garage recht kühl is tüftel ich mir noch 32er blatt drann . Das mit dem Abholen is ja supi!

@michi: mit nem speedhub arbeitet der hinterbau nur halbsogut wie ohne, da die ungefederte Masse extrem hoch ist


alla, bis dann


----------



## matthias2003 (11. August 2003)

Hi Galli,

also ich bin am So. dabei!

Fährt noch jemand aus Ingelheim mit? Ich hätte im Auto noch Platz für 1 Bike+Fahrer!

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (11. August 2003)

damit das am Sonntag auch unfallfrei für mich über die Bühne geht   werde ich morgen noch ein kleines Trainigslager mit Aju veranstalten. Singletrails im Odenwald mit jemandem der dort zu Hause ist, genial. Zum Abschluss der Tour stürzen wir uns dann auch die Rinne runter (ich natürlich nur über die Chickenways  )
Somit dürfte für Sonntag alles klar gehen. So wie es aussieht, bringe ich noch den Herz-König mit. Der freut sich auch schon mächtig drauf.

Bis sonntag

Jürgen


----------



## michi220573 (11. August 2003)

> @michi: mit nem speedhub arbeitet der hinterbau nur halbsogut wie ohne, da die ungefederte Masse extrem hoch ist



@ MR. FREERIDE: Das mag sein, aber man kommt mit dem großen Kettenblatt - bei mir ein 42er - easy fast jeden Berg hoch. Das ist psychologisch unheimlich wertvoll. Aber da das nicht zum Thema passt, war das mein letzter Beitrag zur Speedhub und wir verschieben die Diskussion auf Sonntag. Da kann ich Dir in den Trails die Vorteile in natura zeigen.

So, jetzt bitte nur noch zum Thema antworten. Danke.


----------



## galli (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matthias2003 _
> *Hi Galli,
> 
> also ich bin am So. dabei!
> ...



@Matthias & Mr.Freeride:

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommt ihr zwei doch aus (fast) der gleichen Ecke. Da könntet ihr doch zusammen nach BK fahren? Das wäre anfahrtsmäßig günstiger, als wenn ich nach Münster Sarmsheim komme, oder?

Seeya
galli


----------



## MR FREERIDE (12. August 2003)

...oder so

schick mir dann ma bidde deine tel nr.

thx, martin


----------



## biketrialer (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MR FREERIDE _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



da hätte ich mit nem 22er kettenblatt und ohne sattel noch eher ne chance  
toto


----------



## Stefan1069 (13. August 2003)

hi galli 

Ich bin am Sonntag dabei . 

Gruss 
Stefan


----------



## galli (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MR FREERIDE _
> *...oder so
> 
> schick mir dann ma bidde deine tel nr.
> ...



meine?! oder meinst du Matthias? 

seeya
galli


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2003)

Könnte auch noch jemanden aus dem Raum Bingen/Münster-Sarmsheim mitnehmen.

Daniel


----------



## galli (15. August 2003)

Na, das scheint doch ne lustige Gruppe am Sonntag zu geben 

Achja, falls jemand eine DigiCam hat, darf er die gerne mitnehmen - hab leider selber keine 


seeya
galli


----------



## michi220573 (15. August 2003)

Digicam ist Grundausrüstung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (15. August 2003)

Meine Cam kommt auch mit.

 Übrigens kommen auch Mr. Connondale und  Peter Schmitt mit. Riecht schon fast nach ner Massenveranstaltung  

CU

Jürgen


----------



## galli (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *Meine Cam kommt auch mit.
> 
> Übrigens kommen auch Mr. Connondale und  Peter Schmitt mit. Riecht schon fast nach ner Massenveranstaltung
> ...



Wie in alten Zeiten...  

seeya
galli


----------



## aju (16. August 2003)

Die Kreunznacher Trails kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen!

Bis Sonntag
Ulrich


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. August 2003)

Sigi Sauerstoff hat sich bereit erklärt eine zweite Gruppe zu führen und das wieder einmal ein sehr schöne Strecke mit allen Single Trials und eine Einkehr bei Otto mit eingebaut.
Bravo Sigi Sauerstoff


----------



## galli (18. August 2003)

Hoi!

Nach mehreren Apfelsaftschorlinfusionen spüre ich jetzt auch meine Beine wieder 
und natürlich auch die Spuren vom Bärenangriff, der mit seiner Tatze nach meiner Wade geschnappt hat 

Aber im Kopf bin ich immer noch auf den schnuckeligen Abfahrten, von denen man irgendwie nie genug bekommen kann 

Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt...

seeya
galli


----------



## Frank (18. August 2003)

"Spuren vom Bärenangriff, der mit seiner Tatze nach meiner Wade geschnappt hat"

Was hast denn gestern noch geschafft? Nach deinem Abflug am Samstag mit den spärlichen Haltungsnoten noch das Pedal gefressen?

Naja ok ich muß ja ganz ruhig sein, was Spuren von Tatzen angeht hehe ...

Tja war mal wieder geil aber gestern, das wär nix mehr für mich gewesen ;-)


----------



## galli (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank _
> *"Spuren vom Bärenangriff, der mit seiner Tatze nach meiner Wade geschnappt hat"
> 
> Was hast denn gestern noch geschafft? Nach deinem Abflug am Samstag mit den spärlichen Haltungsnoten noch das Pedal gefressen?
> ...



Nee, der Tatzenangriff war ja das Ding am Samstag, gestern hab ich auf der Lemberg nur noch mal das Spiel "ÜberBeideRäderDurchDieKurveDriften" übertreiben, aber diesmal hatte ich auch die Ellenbogen-teile, dadurch war es ein reiner "Spaß-Sturz" 

Hab gestern auch noch gesehen, warum es mich am Sa geschmissen hat: "lande beim Springen niemals mit dem Vorderrad direkt vor einer richtig dicken Wurzel!"  

Seit gestern weiß ich auch, daß man mit nem Balfa BB7 noch als erster auf den Bergen ankommen kann   Da muss ich mit meinem BigHIt wohl noch üben 

seeya
galli


----------



## michi220573 (18. August 2003)

Dem Galli sei Dank gesagt für eine Hammertour. Besonders schön war es am Silbersee - diese warmen, intimen Momente lassen mich heute noch erschaudern und bewirken bei mir ein angenehmes Kribbeln ...

Ich habe etwa so 20 Bilder, die brauchbar sind (Ihr fahrt einfach zu schnell für eine Digicam). Besonders gut gelungen ist das Aktfoto. Näheres zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt an dieser Stelle ...

Können wir die Runde demnächst nochmal drehen, ohne dass ich immer fotografieren muss?

Egal, wo Präsi und alle anderen waren, es kann nicht besser gewesen sein, nur weiter weg.

Wer aus Gallis Gruppe Fotos braucht, möge mir mailen, wobei die hinteren Positionen ziemlich kurz gekommen sind bei der Motivwahl. Haha, selbst Schuld.


----------



## MR FREERIDE (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von galli _
> *
> 
> Seit gestern weiß ich auch, daß man mit nem Balfa BB7 noch als erster auf den Bergen ankommen kann   Da muss ich mit meinem BigHIt wohl noch üben
> *




nöscht is unmöglich 

war aber auch gut platt

echt ne fette FR tour, so gefällt mir dat


Cya, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

Tach auch,

habe einige, wenige Bilder geschossen, bevor der Akku meiner Digicam leer war * seufz* Außerdem habe ich bei der Tour festgestellt, dass mir Bilder mit unbewegten Objekten besser gelingen  Da muss ich noch üben.
Ansonsten auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die superschöne Tour. Andi hat mal wieder sein Talent eindruckvoll unter Beweis gestellt.     




CU 

Jürgen

P.S. Dank natürlich auch an Galli für die Initiative.


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

Uwe P. aus B. als Moderator beim obligatorischen Techtalk


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

Die Gemeinde erstarrt vor Erfurcht, ob dem rauen und anspruchvollen Gelände.


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

uuund Action .....


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

irgendwie fehlte mir hier der alte Zweitakter aus meiner Kreidler RS (Gott hab sie selig )


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

Irre Martin, tolles Gefährt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

und dann war da noch die unheimliche  Brücke ....


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

... mindestens 100 Meter hoch *grusel* Das Robert da noch grinsen kann ? War vielleicht heilfroh, endlich drüben zu sein.


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

Päusken.....


----------



## michi220573 (18. August 2003)

Liebe Kinder gebt fein Acht,
denn Michi hat Fotos gemacht.
Drum klicket fix auf diese Zeile,
beim Blättern schwindet Langeweile.

Sollte das nicht fungsenieren,
tu ich mich nicht mal genieren,
sagt mir, wie es richtig geht,
dass Ihr auch meine Bilder seht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3330&ppuser=428


Die erotischen Aufnahmen von Galli und Jochen (?) muss ich erst noch freigeben lassen.


----------



## Stefan1069 (19. August 2003)

Hi Galli

echt tolle tour um Bad Kreuznach!
werde mich wohl beim nächsten mal wieder dahin verlaufen  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Starrbiker (20. August 2003)

Muß ja echt geil gewesen sein, bei eurer Radsportveranstaltung.
Ich hab nur das Gefühl, ihr habt mehr geknipst als sonstwas 

kein Wunder, dass ihr fast 200 Hits mehr habt als das  Thüringen-Thema


----------

